# Can this newbie grow a Grass or moss carpet?



## Caleb19 (Sep 27, 2010)

I would have to say your best bet would be a moss carpet. several to choose from really. Just do a search in the forum and see different results.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT!

Your lighting should be fine as long as you stick with low light plants. Mosses, Marselia minuta, chain swords, and Lilaeopsis maurititana all potentially could carpet at this light level, given a decent substrate and patience.


----------



## Pdiet4 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks lauraleellbp for the suggestions. I really like the marsilea minuta! but the Lilaeopsis maurititana is pretty much exactly what i am shooting for. What type of substrate would you suggest for these types?

Although I may now change directions. Today at work i scored a light which has a nice reflector and two 40w bulbs in it. And it fits 100% to my hood! just sticks out half a inch on both sides of the tank. So i think lighting may not be a worry anymore but really I know it just means more _RESEARCH_!


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

Unfortunately that will likely be way too much light...if you don't use CO2, be heavily planted and fertilize that may give you a whole ton of algae.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Check if you can run it with 1 bulb. Other options are to put a screen cover over the tank and/ or add floating plants.


----------



## Pdiet4 (Jan 21, 2012)

ya I was worryed about too much light. I can take out one of the two bulbs if needed.but I would like some floating plants to but not enough to cover the whole tank . so would one 40w 3000k bulb be good for grass carpet or would I need one bulb and floating plants? thanks guys


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

replace the 3000k bulb with a 6500k.


----------



## Pdiet4 (Jan 21, 2012)

scream-aim-fire said:


> replace the 3000k bulb with a 6500k.


is that even possible? I can just use different bulbs like that?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Pdiet4 said:


> is that even possible? I can just use different bulbs like that?


It is, as long as it is the same type of bulb (as T5HO) and the same length.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> Welcome to TPT!
> 
> Your lighting should be fine as long as you stick with low light plants. Mosses, Marselia minuta, chain swords, and Lilaeopsis maurititana all potentially could carpet at this light level, given a decent substrate and patience.


You know, I got some lilaeopsis mauritiana because I saw your tank, and I had absolutely zero luck with it. It was in a 29g with eco-complete, 24watts of t5ho light and excel/rootmedic ferts. It barely grew at all and just accumulated algae, eventually i pulled it all and threw it away. Is there a trick to it or something?


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

> is that even possible? I can just use different bulbs like that?


any bulb in a light fixture can be replaced, post a pic of the light so we can help you out further with what your working with.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

ktownhero said:


> You know, I got some lilaeopsis mauritiana because I saw your tank, and I had absolutely zero luck with it. It was in a 29g with eco-complete, 24watts of t5ho light and excel/rootmedic ferts. It barely grew at all and just accumulated algae, eventually i pulled it all and threw it away. Is there a trick to it or something?


Patience and Excel. It's cultivated emersed form, so it takes a while for that to die back (and the dying leaves are extremely prone to algae so dosing Excel helps with that) and the new growth to establish. I've had really good results with it in 2 tanks now, but I'd say it took at least a good 3-6 months to really get going well.


----------



## Pdiet4 (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is all the info i got on the bulb
F40/30BX/SPX30
40 Watt High Lumen Biax 2G11 4 Pin Base CFL 3000K Warm White 82CRI Bulb

Brand: GE
Product Line: High Lumen Biax®
Manufacturer Part Number: F40/30BX/SPX30
Manufacturer Code: 16953
Product Category: Compact Fluorescent
Product Type: 4 Pin Push-In CFL
Case Pack: 10
Length: 22 1/2"
Watts: 40
Shape: Twin Tube
Base: 2G11
Average Life (Hours): 20000
Color Tone: Warm White
CRI: 82
Initial Lumens: 3,150
Mean Lumens: 2,840
Kelvin Temperature: 3000

The lamp it self is off a track light system. It was modified by a electrician to be plugged into the wall. The silver thing is just some cover.I think it just spreads the light out a bit. I will not be using that silver thing. Thanks AGAIN guys, Im excited to here what you haveto say about this light.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Two bulbs would be way too much light. One bulb is probably medium intensity light. If you put a layer of fiberglass window screen (insect screen) from Home Depot, over the light, it will reduce the intensity by 40%. Then with two bulbs you would probably have medium to high light (too much to not use CO2), and with one bulb you would probably have good low light. Or, use two layers of the screen, with two bulbs, and you probably have good low medium light, which might work without CO2. I would use 6700K or 10,000K, or one of each for the bulbs.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

do those bulbs have pins in a straight line or in a square shape, check drsfosterandsmith.com they should have some bulbs to replace those.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Pdiet4 said:


> Here is all the info i got on the bulb
> 40 Watt High Lumen Biax 2G11 4 Pin Base
> Warm White
> CRI: 82
> ...


The spectrums usually start decaying about 9 months. New 1 that had his longer over the tank. One symptom is algae. 

1 at Dr. Foster & Smith is $28.99 + 5.99 for ship. is $33.98. At Catalina 1 for $15 + 10 ship. Catailina also has 4 for $45 + $10 for ship. They get hot so if the room is not kept cool and light sits on the tank you will need to get a fan. You can get a fan cheap on Ebay and splice it into a phone charger. 

All of the plants rated for medium light at plant finder would work.


----------



## Pdiet4 (Jan 21, 2012)

scream-aim-fire said:


> do those bulbs have pins in a straight line or in a square shape, check drsfosterandsmith.coma1 they should have some bulbs to replace those.


ya they are in a straight line.



Hilde said:


> ..
> 1 at Dr. Foster & Smith is $28.99 + 5.99 for ship. is $33.98. At Catalina 1 for $15 + 10 ship. Catailina also has 4 for $45 + $10 for ship...


what bulb are you referring to there?

ya I am definitely going to replace the bulb now. and its good to know that its a medium light set up was not sure. as for heat I am worryed. Next time I'm at home all day. I'm going to let the light on all day to see how hot it gets. 

I need to choose what substrate before I go any farther. I think I may be getting dirty :biggrin:


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

compact bulbs like that dont get real hot it should be fine but it is always a good idea to test it out, but i would fill up the tank and run it for a while that will be the only way you can tell how much it will warm the water. if it does for some reason heat the water too much you can always raise the fixture up some above the tank to give some air space between it and the tank.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Pdiet4 said:


> what bulb are you referring to there?


PC bulb . Just click on the blue text.

I think the cheapest and quickest way to make a rich substrate is to combine Miracle gro organic choice potting mix and Scott's top soil. Miracle gro has nutrients and Scott's contain humus. Mix 1 cup of miracle gro to 2 cups Scott's top soil. Before you start it is best to sift the the soils. For topping I like river sand. I got a 50lb for $3 at a landscaping co. It has a brown color. After a year the top becomes black.


----------



## Pdiet4 (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks hilde. I will be bulb shopping this weekend. As far as your dirt mix, whats your method to mineralize the soil? and how much river sand do you use to cap?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Pdiet4 said:


> Whats your method to mineralize the soil?
> How much river sand do you use to cap?


I don't mineralize the soil. For I live in an apartment.
I forgot to add that I also put reptile coconut bark down first. It helps provide aeration for the roots.

I just put a fingers width of river sand over the dirt. 

Another option is Stalite .

Just found this paver's sand a Home Depot. I contains calcium sulfate and magnesium chloride. Have read though that some paver's contains anti mold chemicals. This 1 doesn't.


----------

